# 2007 Altima OEM Sirius problem(please help!)



## Unlimited (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello, nice forum here.

I work at an audio shop and we have a 07 Altima here that is supposed to be pre wired for factory satellite radio. We purchased the following oem parts:

INF 999U9-AS006-SIRIUS TUNER
0TH SIR1K-SIRIUS ANTENNA
INF 999E1-JR000WI(I take it this is the hardware kit)

Here's the problem. We have searched everywhere in the trunk for the two harnesses that are supposed to match up to the Sirius brain. We found two harnesses in the driver side rear quarter but they don't match the female plugs on the brain. I called the dealership we purchased these from and he assured me that they have done some '07 Nissan/Infiniti vehicles but haven't done an Altima yet. Is there a chance that the Altima would be a one off from the rest of the lineup? I don't see why they would do that. We have the window tint done but are hung up on this issue... Any help is greatly appreciated as this customer is starting to get a little anxious!

Thanks
Dave


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Which trim level is the Altima? Not all are pre-wired for satellite radio.

This may or may not apply, but I just installed satellite radio in my 2005 Frontier that did NOT come with the satellite radio wiring harness. I had to purchase the harness separately.

This may sound weird, but I'd suggest calling Brian Cadigan at Nissan of Turnersville, NJ. They specialize in selling Nissan parts over the Internet, and he's just about figured out every possible combination of equipment out there. If you don't have something you need, Brian can tell you what you're missing and sell it to you at a great price. If you do have everything, he will probably still help you make sure you've connected it properly. Their phone number is (866) 513-4115 and their Web site is in the link below.

Genuine Nissan Factory Parts Accessories at DISCOUNT Pricing

Brian helped me figure out how to set up my system even after my "knowledgable" local dealer told me it couldn't be done.


----------

